

DCPU-16 Studio - assembler, disassembler, emulator and debugger for DCPU-16 - waffle_ss
http://badsector.github.com/dcpustud/

======
9k9
Will there eventually be compilers written? Or will ship controls be simple
enough so that you can do it all in assembly?

~~~
ZephyrP
Trying to port libc as we speak.

